# Double batch of cheese



## xray (Oct 26, 2019)

Two batches of cheese for the smoker. Batch 1 was done yesterday...and batch 2 is just about done. I struggled today to keep my temperature under control. The bright sun is heating up my smoker to the 80s!

Batch 1 (Provolone/Horseradish Cheddar/Colby Jack/ Sharp Cheddar/ Swiss/Pepper Jack)












Batch 2 (Montery Jack/Horseradish Cheddar/Habanero Cheddar/Muenster/Cabot Seriously Sharp)











Also have a pastrami going in another smoker. That will be smoked for about 5 hours and then off to the SV for 24hrs.






Double Smokers


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 26, 2019)

All looks great!! Gotta love it when you get two smokers going at once.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2019)

Both look great. What cut are you using for the Pastrami?


----------



## xray (Oct 26, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Both look great. What cut are you using for the Pastrami?



 Brisket flat. Store bought corned beef, Grobbel’s brand.

I’ll break the pastrami off into a separate thread


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks like a fun day with plenty of good eats. I'm jealous. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2019)

Everything looks great!
Al


----------



## xray (Oct 27, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> All looks great!! Gotta love it when you get two smokers going at once.



Thank you! The offset smoker was being used as a cold smoker with the cheese. I’m able to cold smoke cheese in slightly warmer temperatures because the amnps doesn’t share the same space like it does with the propane cabinet one.

I have a lot of cheese to do this year, so best to get cracking on it early. 




gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a fun day with plenty of good eats. I'm jealous.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris.

No need to be jealous, the cheese is being smoked for someone else. 



SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks great!
> Al



Thanks Al!


----------



## Braz (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks good. Reminds me that I am all out of smoked cheese. Now that the weather is cooling I need to get a batch going. Also, in my opinion S/V is the perfect way to finish pastrami after smoking.


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2019)

Braz said:


> Looks good. Reminds me that I am all out of smoked cheese. Now that the weather is cooling I need to get a batch going. Also, in my opinion S/V is the perfect way to finish pastrami after smoking.



Thanks Braz. SV is nice too because all the prep work is done up front and then you could just forget about it for a day.


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Both look great. What cut are you using for the Pastrami?



I started a separate thread for the pastrami 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sous-vide-pastrami.291911/


----------



## xray (Nov 4, 2019)

tallbm


 motocrash


Payment/favor for smoking cheese.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 4, 2019)

xray said:


> Payment/favor for smoking cheese.


Nice!
A heads up,the rub is sugary - as in it can scorch if used to pan fry etc.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 4, 2019)

xray said:


> tallbm
> 
> 
> motocrash
> ...



Oh man you are in Sause heaven!!!!

I just bought 5 bottles this past week to have as last minute Christmas gifts... or to keep if there are no last minute Christmas gifts needed to be given :D


----------



## xray (Nov 5, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Nice!
> A heads up,the rub is sugary - as in it can scorch if used to pan fry etc.



Thanks for the heads up on the rub, never had there’s yet but it’s a welcome surprise



tallbm said:


> Oh man you are in Sause heaven!!!!
> 
> I just bought 5 bottles this past week to have as last minute Christmas gifts... or to keep if there are no last minute Christmas gifts needed to be given :D



I knew you guys liked the stuff from being on previous threads. Good idea on the last minute Christmas gifts, it really would make an excellent gift, I love the sauce.

And if they’re naughty... “No sause for you!!” and take it back.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 5, 2019)

Damn Joe cant believe I missed this. That cheese looks great and really took in some nice color! I've got some I need to get going here in the next couple weeks for personal use and Christmas presents.

Isn't there just something satisfying about having 2 smokers going at once?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 5, 2019)

Wow a nice stash of cheese. Need some crackers and beer I'll be over.  

Warren


----------



## xray (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks John! We all miss stuff from time to time. Actually just did a third batch today.






My cut is on the right where it’s not lined up. The rest is for my brother. Didn’t expect this to become a business!



HalfSmoked said:


> Wow a nice stash of cheese. Need some crackers and beer I'll be over.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren, just need the crackers. Beer is taken care of.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks awesome!! Used Inkbird IRF-4S?


----------



## xray (Nov 6, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Looks awesome!! Used Inkbird IRF-4S?



Yes, it was the one offered at a deep discount for SMF memebers. 

It’s a good unit! The RF signal picks up anywhere in my house, great battery life...no complaints! 

My next inkbird purchase will be an instant read thermometer.


----------



## forktender (Dec 17, 2019)

xray said:


> Two batches of cheese for the smoker. Batch 1 was done yesterday...and batch 2 is just about done. I struggled today to keep my temperature under control. The bright sun is heating up my smoker to the 80s!
> 
> Batch 1 (Provolone/Horseradish Cheddar/Colby Jack/ Sharp Cheddar/ Swiss/Pepper Jack)
> View attachment 409397
> ...


"Didn’t expect this to become a business! "
Can you expand on this please, as I'm always looking for things I can do to make a little extra cash at home. 
Thank you.
Dan


----------



## xray (Dec 17, 2019)

forktender said:


> "Didn’t expect this to become a business! "
> Can you expand on this please, as I'm always looking for things I can do to make a little extra cash at home.
> Thank you.
> Dan



Hi Dan, that was said in jest because I was taking orders for awhile smoking cheese. It seems every year I end up making more and more. But it's all family and friends.

They have supplied me the cheese for the most part and I have smoked it for them. The pellets and my time are cheap but the vac seal bags are not. Luckily, my younger brother bought me a few rolls as payment for smoking him a few lbs. (much appreciated!) Others have paid for my services my trading other goods. I received a bunch of Rudy's BBQ sauce and rub as payment...to me, that was better than money.

I have no desire to sell to the public. If I were, I think I would like to wax the cheese and have custom labels...but I have no experience in setting up a business or what other liabilities are involved with local regulations such as food licenses and permits.

Sorry, I can't help you more on this. I've never gone down that road. If you are to start a small business, selling smoked cheese and goodies...I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2019)

My $.02 as Ray stated if you are going into a food business you need to work with all local authorities.
Especially the health dept. trying to work around them will only make any problems worst later . I have dealt with them for years and what it comes down to its all about food safety.

Warren


----------



## forktender (Dec 17, 2019)

xray said:


> Hi Dan, that was said in jest because I was taking orders for awhile smoking cheese. It seems every year I end up making more and more. But it's all family and friends.
> 
> They have supplied me the cheese for the most part and I have smoked it for them. The pellets and my time are cheap but the vac seal bags are not. Luckily, my younger brother bought me a few rolls as payment for smoking him a few lbs. (much appreciated!) Others have paid for my services my trading other goods. I received a bunch of Rudy's BBQ sauce and rub as payment...to me, that was better than money.
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure if you or a friend had a restaurant or catered or something like that and were selling it to customers.
Thank you.
Dan


----------



## forktender (Dec 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> My $.02 as Ray stated if you are going into a food business you need to work with all local authorities.
> Especially the health dept. trying to work around them will only make any problems worst later . I have dealt with them for years and what it comes down to its all about food safety.
> 
> Warren


Agree with this 100%.
Thanks.
Dan


----------



## xray (Dec 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> My $.02 as Ray stated if you are going into a food business you need to work with all local authorities.
> Especially the health dept. trying to work around them will only make any problems worst later . I have dealt with them for years and what it comes down to its all about food safety.
> 
> Warren





forktender said:


> Agree with this 100%.
> Thanks.
> Dan



X3 in agreement as well. And I’m sure the regulations vary by wildly by state.

In my opinion, if I were to sell it, I would sell it to local wineries. A lot of the ones around here sell unique and homecrafted things like baked and canned goods, jams and jellies


----------



## forktender (Dec 17, 2019)

xray said:


> X3 in agreement as well. And I’m sure the regulations vary by wildly by state.
> 
> In my opinion, if I were to sell it, I would sell it to local wineries. A lot of the ones around here sell unique and homecrafted things like baked and canned goods, jams and jellies


That is something I can look into,  I live about 30 miles from the Napa valley and and 45 miles to the Sonoma valley and I have connections through my brother. He sells  to a number of the big player wineries in the valleys, mainly mechanical supplies such as pumps, piping and S.S. holding tanks mainly. That's how I get my Cabernet  soaked white oak wine staves that I use for smoking beef and lamb. I will have to get a few contacts through him.  I could easily buy a S.S. cooling rack like this and convert it into a cold smoker by adding a smoke generator. 
Wine soaked oak staves for cheese would be awesome and a great selling point for the wineries.







This is something I can look into, thank you for the great idea.

Dan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks for the like forktender it is appreciated.

Wish you luck in your adventure if you decide to pursue it.

Warren


----------



## xray (Dec 18, 2019)

Wow, that is a great idea! Especially incorporating the staves with the cheese. I think wineries would be much more receptive to that.

I like the ss cabinet idea for cold smoking too. Something like that would allow me to smoke cheese year round because my smokers get too hot in the sun.

Would you add a mailbox mod to that? If I were to smoke cheese with that from a business standpoint, I would place the cabinet indoors and duct the exhaust outside. That way you could smoke cheese all year and eliminate weather variables and control humidity.


----------

